# Looking for an interesting species?



## Deo (Mar 30, 2011)

Okay. You have a problem. We've all heard of the usual husky/fox/dog/wolf/tiger/lion/snow leopard. Old hat. So what's a new furry to do when it comes to choosing a fursona that they want to be original? Splash eyeblinding color on it? HELL NO! There is a great abundance of life on this planet! Look around you may find the perfect species that fits you.


tahr, 






elk, 





moose




tons of geese,




 mouflon, 




wild yak,




 alpine marmot,




Markhor.





 thorold's deer,


----------



## Deo (Mar 30, 2011)

dall sheep, 




seal, 



rhesus macaque,  




lammergeier, 




harlequin duck




Mountain nyala




Gaur




Takin




Chinese water deer




Ader's duiker


----------



## Deo (Mar 30, 2011)

Bate's Pygmy antelope




 Zebra Duiker




 Bard's tapir




 asian tapir




 Scimitar-horned oryx




 Walia ibex




 Banteng




 Saiga antelope




 Sable antelope


----------



## Deo (Mar 30, 2011)

anteater




aceramarca gracile mouse opossum




banded civet




banded mongoose




banded linsang




wild boar




big-headed mole rat




nile lechwe




binturong




pine marten


----------



## Deo (Mar 30, 2011)

hoary bat




diadem roundleaf bat




Lesser false-vampire bat




trefoil horseshoe bat




black myotis




black and roufus elephant shrew




martial eagle


----------



## Monster. (Mar 30, 2011)

This should really get stickied; it would at least help people avoid making "OMFG HELP ME WIFF MAI 'SONA" threads.

Here's some other suggestions, bee-tee-dub:

Ringtail cat





Collared peccary





Glass lizard





Sloth





Kiwi bird


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 30, 2011)

Strogg. No, I will never stop obsessing over The Strogg. >:V
I've only seen like one other Strogg fursona.

Scientist. Which, unintentionally, looks a lot like my avatar.





Berserker.





Iron Maiden.





Gladiator.





God, I'm such a dork.



Gaz said:


> Sloth


 
Is it a coincidence that sloths look like stoners?


----------



## Ley (Mar 30, 2011)

WHAT

KIWI BIRD

OMG


----------



## Monster. (Mar 30, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Is it a coincidence that sloths look like stoners?


Probably not. They have a cute face, though <3


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 30, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Probably not. They have a cute face, though <3


 
I'm waiting for one to cough up smoke.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 30, 2011)

Red stags, I have a back character that is a hind with antlers. They are cool as FUCK looking






Also DIK DIK's 
FUCKING CUTE


----------



## Deo (Mar 30, 2011)

Bengal slow loris




pygmy loris




stump tailed macaque




black faced lion tamarin




germain's langur




Francois's langur




black-handed spider monkey




blond titi monkey




black spotted cuscus


----------



## Deo (Mar 30, 2011)

Short-toed snake-eagle




Eurasian hobby




Bateleur




gobar goshawk




osprey




phillipine eagle




kakapo




red-headed vulture


----------



## Deo (Mar 30, 2011)

NOT ENOUGH ***SPARKLE*** IN THESE ANIMALS? CHEER UP SPAGGLEKID! BIRDS ARE FOR YOU!

Golden pheasant




pheasant




crestless fireback




Himalayan monal




Tremmink's Tragopan




Wilson's bird of paradise




gouldian finch


----------



## Deo (Mar 30, 2011)

Guess what we're missing? A dose of reptiles! These awesome animals are often ignored. Dragons do not count. Ever.
Sail-fin lizard




water monitor




galapagos marine iguana




fiji crested iguana




alligator snapping turtle




gila monster




American alligator




Parson's chameleon




short horned chameleon




komodo dragon


----------



## Deo (Mar 30, 2011)

abronia




abronia




ajarian lizard




arizona striped whiptail




Moutain horned agama




many horned adder




mangshan pitviper




blue mountain water skink




kirtland's snake




jeweled chameleon


----------



## Deo (Mar 30, 2011)

harlequin gecko




 galapagos land iguana




 frog-faced softshell turtle




 five-keeled spiny-tailed iguana




 bahamas rock iguana




 campeche spiny tailed iguana




Coral snake




yellow-blotched palm-pitviper




southern adder




hognose snake


----------



## Birdeh (Mar 30, 2011)

...KIWI. That's going on my list of to-suits.


----------



## Birdeh (Mar 30, 2011)

Echinada and Bongo? <3


----------



## Deo (Mar 30, 2011)

Birdeh, post with pics and do not double post. >:C
(I totally am outside of doublepost etiquette as it's my motherfucking thread :V)


----------



## Zseliq (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice thread, Deo!

Asiatic Wild Ass





Central American agouti


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 30, 2011)

Japanese Crane







Kingfisher





Barn Owl





Axolotl





Asian Litter Frog





Banner Tailed Kangaroo Rat


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 31, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Also DIKS


 
Aha... is it really called a dick?


----------



## Jesie (Apr 1, 2011)

We need some prehistoric animals up in dis bitch!


Everyone knows the popular dinosaur types, so I'll list some of the less popular early mammal types.

Ambulocetus. This animal would one day evolve into the Killer Whale.





Amphicyon. Also known as the bear-dog.





Chalicotherium. A now extinct type of three-toed ungulate.





Thylacoleo. Also known as the Marsupial Lion. Known for it's very unique tooth structure.





Entelodont. A pig like animal native to North America.





Livyatan. Was named Leviathan before. It was the whale that ate other whale.





Macrauchenia. It's speculated that this was the forerunner of horses.





Paraceratherium. A long necked hornless rhino.





Andrewsarchus. Not much is known about this animal. Only the top part of the skull and some bone fragments were ever found.





Onychonycteris. Also known as the clawed-bat. Note the actual claws at the finger tips as opposed to a normal bat's wing.


----------



## Ophee (Apr 3, 2011)

I like the part when going down the list of extraordinary creatures and eventually realizing I will see your signature.

But yes, originality is good.


----------



## Ophee (Apr 3, 2011)

Jesie said:


> We need some prehistoric animals up in dis bitch!
> 
> 
> Everyone knows the popular dinosaur types, so I'll list some of the less popular early mammal types.
> ...



But they will be the minority, and I assume that the "King T-R's" are too common.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 3, 2011)

Ophee, can you please learn to edit your post instead of multi-post? Thanks.

How 'bout some bears in this bitch? Something _other_ than grizzlies, pandas, and polars.

Asian Black bear





Sloth bear





Spectacled bear





Sun bear


----------



## Ophee (Apr 3, 2011)

I am beginning to believe that this St...  St...  STrOg-gah...  Is some awesome dude to have a beer with!


----------



## Ophee (Apr 3, 2011)

Multipost? But Gaz, that was just a simple reply.

And just reading an article of a survival story concerning the polar bear, though those are not polar bears, I am sorry to say but I have a strong bias against bears.

Sorry.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 3, 2011)

Ophee said:


> Multipost?  But Gaz, that was just a simple reply.


You're making a new post rather than just editing your first post. Perhaps you should learn to use all the buttons and tools - so to speak - before continuing to post.



> And just reading an article of a survival story concerning the polar bear, though those are not polar bears, I am sorry to say but I have a strong bias against bears.
> 
> Sorry.


Good for you. Those pictures were not for you. It's for those who need help deciding on an animal more original than foxes, huskies, etc. Please do not ruin Deo's thread due to your "bias" toward bears.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 3, 2011)

Excuse the double-post. Here's some insect species, in case anyone is interested in that (I've seen a few on FA):

Rhinoceros beetle





Dragonfly





Monarch butterfly





Tiger Swallowtail butterfly





White cabbage butterfly





Praying mantis





Luna moth





Ladybug





Madagascar Hissing Cockroach





Please note that there are over 90,000 species of insect. The ones shown are a very, very tiny few that I find to be interesting.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 3, 2011)

Want to be a dog, but avoid all the "generic" dogs? Here's a post for that. 

Saluki, a sight hound





Catahoula Leopard Dog, a hunting dog that works best in packs





Black-mouth cur, treeing dog





A motherfucking dog that hunts lions, the Rhodesian Ridgeback





"But I'm a homo who likes curly tails!"
THEN GET THESE DOGS, FAGGOT

Korean Jindo Dog





Shiba motherfucking Inu





"But I want more fluff!" 
HERE'S YOUR DAMN FLUFF.

Chow chow





"Ew, squished muzzle."
DEAL WITH IT OR GET A SLIGHTLY FAGGIER (and less awesome) VERSION

American Eskimo Dog





"I wanna be THE MOST UNIQUE"
okay, fuck

get a fucking Feist





or a goddamn Blue Lacy





Fuck shit piss


----------



## Monster. (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh my god, hi Skift <3


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 3, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Oh my god, hi Skift <3


 
Hey c:

Also, I adore hissing cockroaches. I want like 50 ;~;

Here's some reptiles (I know there's some on the front page, hoping I don't repost)

Saltwater Crocodile





Black Caiman 





My favorite reptile, the Green Anole lizard





Blue-tongued skink





Will make a post for snakes later.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 3, 2011)

ONE DAY I SHALL BUILD AN ARMY OF HISSING COCKROACHES. HISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.

Also, herding dogs are pretty badass:


Australian Cattle dog





Pembroke Welsh Corgi





Cardigan Welsh Corgi





Canaan dog





Australian Shepherd





Border Collie





Collie





Icelandic sheepdog





Swedish Valhund


----------



## Oovie (Apr 3, 2011)

These are two of my favorite, "Thought extinct, but then rediscovered" species:

TakahÄ“, another of New Zealand's flightless birds. I just love these guys!







Lord Howe Island Stick Insect, thought to be extinct but then rediscovered at Ball's Pyramid with 20-30 of them clinging to one shrub, essentially making them the worlds rarest insect. Ball's Pyramid freaks me the hell out, getting marooned there would terrify me.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 3, 2011)

Speaking of flightless birds!

African Penguin





Cassowary





Darwin's Rhea





Emperor Penguin





Emu





Great Spotted Kiwi





Kakapo





Ostrich





Weka


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 5, 2011)

Here's a post for kitties that no one seems to want to be :c

Caracal





Sandcat 





Russian Fishing Cat





(Because I know SOMEONE would say it) Pallas Cat





Clouded Leopard (this is an awesome deal, since a subspecies was "discovered" this century!)





Amur Leopard





Asiatic Lion





Leopard Cat





Awesome - I mean uh, Ocelot





Last but certainly not least, the Serval


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 5, 2011)

I just discovered one that could be an awesome fursona - the warrah or Falkland Island Wolf.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 5, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I just discovered one that could be an awesome fursona - the warrah or Falkland Island Wolf.


I still don't understand if that creature is a wolf or a fox. MINDFUCK!

Now, here's some Scorpions, which are one cool animal if you can muster up enough knowledge to respect them.

Albino Scorpion





Black Scorpion





Blue Scorpion





Emperor Scorpion





Deathstalker Scorpion





Lesser Brown Scorpion





Red Claw Scorpion





Red Scorpion





Sand Scorpion





Tailless Whip Scorpion





Whip Scorpion





*Fun fact:* All species of Scorpion glow in the moonlight because of a chemical in their body. They use this chemical and glow to test if it's too light to go out and hunt.

*Fun fact:* Whip and Tailless Whip scorpions are the only scorpions that are non-venemous.

*Fun fact:* Emperor scorpions are the largest species, but are very docile and gentle and rarely sting anything other than prey.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 5, 2011)

Alright, some more. I'll just label this post "miscellaneous".

Aardwolf (a subspecies of hyena)





Brown Hyena





Dhole (canine)





Red shanked douc langur 





Gambian Pouched Rat (rodent, largest "true rat")





Asian Palm Civet (aka where you get the world's most expensive coffee)





Coatimundi 





And some more cats, because cats.

Turkish Angora





Bombay Cat





Russian Blue


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 5, 2011)

There are way too many warm blooded vertebrates in this thread. Hell, too many vertebrates period.

That's why when people start a thread saying "What should my fursona be?" I always tell them to be a Paramecium.

I actually happen to know someone who's persona is a praying mantis.

You want a fluffy dog, go with the Pomeranian.

















Also, the image insert button for this board is broken, keeps telling me "invalid file" for jpegs.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 5, 2011)

Just say [img*] url [/*img] without stars, that should work for anything that can be hotlinked.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 5, 2011)

Tuataras are pretty awesome





They're not technically lizards; more like distant cousins. They can live to be over 100 years old, and their lower teeth fit between_ two_ rows of upper teeth, which is pretty badass.


----------



## Vizard (Apr 6, 2011)

Tayra:





Paradise Crow:





Greater Roadrunner:





Lesser Roadrunner:


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 6, 2011)

Vizard said:


> Greater Roadrunner:
> Lesser Roadrunner:



There's also one other species of Road Runner, known by it's latin name Acceleratii incredibus:


----------



## Bir (Apr 21, 2011)

I have some more sweet dogs to add. Since dogs are popular and stuffs. 

Cambodian Razorback









Mudi








Peruvian Inca Orchid








Bouvier des Ardannes


----------



## WingDog (Apr 21, 2011)

Norwegian Forest Cat.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Apr 21, 2011)

Why not make your own species?


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 21, 2011)

Llamapotamus said:


> Why not make your own species?


 
Because most of us actually like things that exist. (We're not hipsters.)


----------



## Monster. (Apr 21, 2011)

Llamapotamus said:


> Why not make your own species?


Because people who make their own species tend to make them a little too "Mary Sue" and half the time, they don't make much sense biologically.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Apr 21, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Because people who make their own species tend to make them a little too "Mary Sue" and half the time, they don't make much sense biologically.


 
Yeah, but I think making sense is going against the point. Giving any animal human characteristics makes no sense, but it's fun to see what people can come up with.


----------



## Deo (Apr 21, 2011)

The reason people shouldn't make their own is that 95% of people are unoriginal and cliche in creating a new species. Crossing a wolf and a tiger is certainly nothing new as any 14 year old deviantart aficionado can inform you. Usually when people make their own "original" species it tends to: 
A- look like a canine no matter what the hell it is 
B- be part wolf/tiger/husky/fox/lion/cliche furry animal 
C- have wings and or "special" powere (glows in the dark, acid saliva, super vision, better hearing, etc). 
All in all just as Gaz said, a Mary Sue.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 21, 2011)

So do you guys approve of the lizard-dragon I made up?


----------



## Monster. (Apr 21, 2011)

Llamapotamus said:


> Yeah, but I think making sense is going against the point. Giving any animal human characteristics makes no sense, but it's fun to see what people can come up with.


There's a limit to how wild someone's imagination will be tolerated. If someone slaps wings and feathers on a cat or a dog, it's the oldest trick in the book. If someone comes up with a new species of canid or feline and makes it something that _could be_ logical, I would consider it but I doubt anyone is able to do that. It's just a cliche, anyway, to make your own.



Skift said:


> So do you guys approve of the lizard-dragon I made up?


I actually like yours. Odd, but it's still reptilian and some lizards do have "wings". Well, okay, skin flaps that help glide but you know what I mean.


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 21, 2011)

It's true. New people are terrible at making up new species for their own character use. Hybrids are already reaching into the lame area. That, and there's a good chance that all their efforts won't create something that's new anyways.

You could always take a good template from a mythological creature. There's a basis for their design, but because they're mythological, there's plenty of open room for interpretation. Honestly, a Quetzalcotl (thunder bird) or a Jormungandr (world serpent) would have interesting potential. It's not like both the anime and furry fandoms haven't raped mythologies constantly already.


----------



## WingDog (Apr 21, 2011)

I think I am about to win with most interesting animal!
Say Hello to the Sugar Glider! I actually had one as a pet, they are very hard to take care of and will bark in the middle of the night.






IT'S SO FUCKING CUTE AND ADORABLE! HUG IT NOW!


----------



## AvariFeathers (Apr 21, 2011)

Talk about an image heavy thread. My Christ. Although, good concept in theory. I still approve but maybe a warning on the topic that your internet will be raped loading this thread? LoL

But while I'm here. 

I wanna see more Pokemon 'sonas. Like serial.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 21, 2011)

Skift said:


> Because most of us actually like things that exist. (We're not hipsters.)


 
Hipster furries should be moles. 

Because they're so underground. 

[/really bad joke]


----------



## Radiohead (Apr 21, 2011)

May I add some ideas to this thread?

Sika deer

Roe deer

Tufted deer

Muntjac

I apologize if they've been posted before, but the images were slowing my computer down.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 21, 2011)

AvariFeathers said:


> I wanna see more Pokemon 'sonas. Like serial.


No. Just like canines and felines have been overused, so have Pokemon. If you want to make one for yourself, go ahead, but this is a thread for _biological_ animals that are rarely used or not used at all.


----------



## Ta-ek (Apr 27, 2011)

May I add a few? I'd like to see different species pop up more often:

Bongo
Spanish Shawl
Quetzal
Leafy Sea Dragon
Hagfish
Cobalt Blue Tarantula
 Golden orb weaver spider
Cama
Scimitar horned Oryx


----------



## Cowrie (May 4, 2011)

Velvet worms like myself come in so many colors it's not funny.






















And much, much more!  Honestly, I still haven't decided on a color scheme.


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 11, 2011)

Is it alright to bump this with content? 

Cat nerd alert...
American curl
Scottish fold (A wonderful choice for you perpetually unhappy sods.)
Maine Coon
Egyptian Mau
British Shorthair (Even their cats look at you disapprovingly.)
Sphynx cat (Not completely hairless, but rather has a very short, velvety coat.)


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 11, 2011)

How about
*Prairie Dog*
*



*
*Common Sea Star* (_*Asterias rubens*_)




*Vase Sponge*




*Purple Sea Urchin*




*Sea Anemone*




*staphylococcus aureus*
*



*
*Rhino Virus*
*



*
or if you want to be something that isn't from earth
*Tribbles*
*



*
*Silicon Life Form*
*



*
*Zoidberg*
*



*


----------



## Sar (Jun 15, 2011)

lol zoidberg.

Bluetit:





Cockateil (Pikachu Bird)






Mexican walking fish (kawaiii)






Komodo Dragon:


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 15, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Mexican walking fish (kawaiii)


 
An "axolotl" is what that is.

What about a water bear?
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/08/Waterbear.jpg


----------



## Intrapersonality (Jun 22, 2011)

Egyptian Vulture






Koi Fish






Manatee


----------



## eversleep (Jun 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> anteater


NOOOOO that's not an anteater, it's an aardvark! D:
THIS is an anteater: http://www.junglewalk.com/animal-pictures/622/Giant-anteater-4059.jpg
Or this: http://www.maxwaugh.com/images/cr05/anteater.jpg
Or this: http://www.fincalasbrisas.org/pictures creatures/Silky Anteater.jpg


----------



## Sar (Jun 26, 2011)

I like the idea of koala. they are extremly rare in "my" lurking experience.


----------



## israfur (Jun 27, 2011)

I think it'd be sick to see a lionfish fur<3












I don't see as much peacocks as I'd like to either :'O


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 27, 2011)

Blob fish, the thing I use for my avatar.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 27, 2011)

israfur said:


> I think it'd be sick to see a lionfish fur<3


----------



## israfur (Jun 27, 2011)

Jesie said:


>


 
Hah wow I got my wish granted, that's awesome! Did you draw that? :'O


----------



## skyler-the-fox (Jun 27, 2011)

I personally will not let the NEED for originality get in the way of what I believe my fursona should be based off of. It's my freedom of choice, respectively.


----------



## ghilliefox (Jun 27, 2011)

chinchilla






Anatolian Shepard


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 27, 2011)

skyler-the-fox said:


> I personally will not let the NEED for originality get in the way of what I believe my fursona should be based off of. It's my freedom of choice, respectively.


 
I think you misread the title as "LOOK FOR AN INTERESTING SPECIES!". :v


----------



## Jesie (Jun 28, 2011)

israfur said:


> Hah wow I got my wish granted, that's awesome! Did you draw that? :'O




We were having a baking party. He said if he was a furry he'd be a wolf.


I swiftly corrected him...


----------



## israfur (Jun 28, 2011)

Jesie said:


> We were having a baking party. He said if he was a furry he'd be a wolf.
> 
> 
> I swiftly corrected him...


 Well good, I don't have a problem with wolves but I know way too many =@w@=


----------

